# Do you label yourself as a furry?



## TheAcidJoker (Nov 26, 2012)

We all know that the simplest definition of a furry is somebody who enjoys anthropomorphic animal/human type characters, whether realistic or cartoony... I've noticed that some people who are obviously very furry choose not to call themselves furs, then there are people who are barely furs who wear the furry name like a massive, gold shiny sign above their heads. Personally I don't call myself a furry, I say I have involvement and enjoy the Furry Fandom, and I'm considering going to meets, but I still tend towards avoiding labels due to the fact I see myself as unclassifiable. What is your stance, or your "furry identity?"


----------



## Kazooie (Nov 26, 2012)

Identifying with a fandom seems like it communicates: pride and knowledge.

Calling yourself a trekkie implies that you're open to debating forever over why ds9 was actually good Despite What Everyone Says, and also implies that you damn well love Star Trek. And maybe dress up as Spock in your free time, stalk the actor who plays Spock in real life, and also write creepy fanfictions about the actor who plays Spock. Or maybe not. That's part of the magic.

e: oops, but I never answered the question. No, I don't identify myself as a furry. I have the knowledge, but not the pride.


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2012)

I've described myself as an 'art commissioner' before.

 I'll happily use the term "furry" to folks who understand the internet, but subculture membership isn't something I feel like explaining to everyone. If I can just say what I do - roleplay, commission, and chat - I'm happy to just say that.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 26, 2012)

Another one of these threads, aww cute ;3


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not 'proud' of having the interests I do, I'm not 'ashamed' of them either. I do identify as a furry because some of the interests I have clearly are furry interests. Similarly I'm british eventhough I'm neither proud or ashamed of it. Pride and shame aren't definitive parts of the simplest definition you quoted, and neither is a desire to be labled. 

Your label argument reminds me of samantha fox insisting she's not a lesbian because 'that's a label'...clearly the definition- a homosexual woman-shows she is a lesbian. The word 'lesbian' has derogatory associations which may be what she wishes to distance herself from. Insisting she is not isn't a coherent way of doing this, in fact it simply cements the view that it's common and acceptable to use a derogatory 'label' element in the word when other women identify as lesbian.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, yes...I'm on these forums


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 26, 2012)

I began considering myself a furry (again) when I joined these forums. I've been interested in anthro media for as long as I can remember. I've also been on the periphery of the fandom for a long time. It took me until joining FAF to say "Ok I admit it, I'm a furry."


----------



## Aetius (Nov 26, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Another one of these threads, aww cute ;3



You see too many of them in the Den :V


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, I call myself a furry. Its just a label that indicates ones interest in anthros, a furry calling them selves a furry is really no different than, say a runner calling them selves a runner.


----------



## badlands (Nov 26, 2012)

yes, quite frankly 'furry' is the term used to describe someone with my interests. just in the same way I'm a petrol head, the act of being a car enthusiast makes me one


----------



## Varden (Nov 26, 2012)

I call myself a person with interests.


----------



## Em1l (Nov 26, 2012)

Depends on the context, Around here and personally yeah but i am hardly going to go round saying;
 hey!, My names Em1l,  oh and by the way I'm a Furry 

Plus its kind of common sense not to label yourself in such a way that either no one knows what you are on about or have somewhat negative views when the term Furry is thrown around


----------



## Fal-San (Nov 26, 2012)

I have intrests... Some of them revolve around the sub-culture known as 'Furries' hense I am a 'Furry' by definition, someone with interest in anthropomorphics.

Whether I choose to use the label is up to me.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 26, 2012)

TheAcidJoker said:


> but I still tend towards avoiding labels due to the fact I see myself as unclassifiable



While I agree that's the best way to look at things and I try to avoid labels as well, I would call myself a furry.

I can't really help that; I've fit most of the stereotypes since I was like... 3 :roll:

The funny thing is I can't relate to most furries. I can relate to people better in a sports bar than at a furry meet (and I don't even watch sports. lol)


----------



## Sar (Nov 26, 2012)

I am not a furry, young sir. 
I am an appreciator or anthropomorphic animal characters portrayed in many forms, You see.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 27, 2012)

No, not at all. I'm just browsing through the furry section of a furry forum of a furry site because I personally like you people.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 27, 2012)

Not really. I know that I am a furry, I won't deny that I find dog people attractive *cough*. But, I don't tell anybody outside the internets that I am one. I would rather keep my furrocity a secret amongst my peers.  So I wouldn't necessarily label myself as a furry for the fact I don't tell anyone I know on a personal level. I still am one, but people wouldn't know unless I told them.



Ricky said:


> The funny thing is I can't relate to most furries. I can relate to people better in a sports bar than at a furry meet (and I don't even watch sports. lol)



Anyway, I used to know some furries and they drove me nuts. At times I felt like I needed a pet spray bottle should I could squirt them every time they disclosed their obscene amounts of furfaggotry  in public.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 27, 2012)

If it's just appreciation of anthropomorphic creatures, then yes, I'm a furry.
That's the only quality all "furries" share, I guess.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 27, 2012)

Em1l said:


> Depends on the context, Around here and personally yeah but i am hardly going to go round saying;
> hey!, My names Em1l,  oh and by the way I'm a Furry


Oh gosh I'm with you on that one, literally makes me want to tear my hair out whenever I hear that...


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm hesitant to use labels (I'll explain in a moment) but if I were to apply one to myself, I'm more of a "scalie" than a furry (honestly...I've gotten tired of all the dog-head people...they're overexposed in my opinion. I'm also tired of furry for furry's sake in slice of life settings: it just feels dull and uninspired). I have no above average interest in disney cartoons or general dumb kids movies with a talking animal in it (anthro character=/=automatically good movie). I am big fan of science fiction and fantasy, however, so dragons, lizardmen, etc are interesting to me. Same with raptors and other theropods.
I mean, I like some furry art, generally when it's well done, but I don't see it as a replacement for human art--I see it as a _companion_ to such. For instance: Digimon has both creatures and people.

I'm also big on the suiting, it looks pretty fun and I want to commission (Artslave or Qarrezel a suit someday (I have a preference for the realistic suits, and obviously reptilian ones, but certain toony ones catch my eye occasionally).
So I really don't know. I don't see it as a way of life, just an interest. I'm unsure of going to the cons because, honestly, some of you guys scare the shit out of me and the associated social stigmas are pretty bad.

Yeah, you could say I'm a furry (scalie) geek, but I'm unsure of even associating with the fandom because of how much disgusting crap goes down all the time (and I'm not talking about the cheesecake or S&M, that stuff is tame compared to the nasty nerd rape-fantasy fetishes I've seen). And worse of all...how some furries act in public, treating the fandom as though LGBT should include an "F" (offensive, really) and generally having no social skills whatsoever and being overall horrible asspie manchildren. It's that rotten bruise on the apple that makes me want to throw the whole fruit away because people tend to conflate the two as a heuristic. The furry fandom would be a much better place if it weren't so tolerant of the creeps and told people to keep the intimacy at home (it's called intimacy for a reason).


----------



## Earth Rio (Nov 27, 2012)

A person who wouldn't know me well would call me furry-but-possibly-not-furry. On the one hand, I draw animals on my file block a lot (to include a cat wearing a party hat, a Shinigami-hound, a werewolf, and an ordinary wolf), and I wore my fursuit to the school's sponsored walk, but on the other hand, I don't advertise my furry-ness- only choosing to say if asked.


----------



## Tf'd Toucan (Nov 27, 2012)

i dont actually consider myself as a furry because i don't really imagine myself as an anthro bird, but i do love the fandom here


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 27, 2012)

Tf'd Toucan said:


> i dont actually consider myself as a furry because i don't really imagine myself as an anthro bird, but i do love the fandom here


I don't think one needs to imagine ones self as an anthro to be considered a furry. It's more in the interest, IE: Are you interested in anthropomorphic characters? Like others have said there's a knowledge aspect too. Furries know about anthropomorphic animal-centric stuff.

I mean I'm a furry, but I don't think of myself as an anthropomorphic anything.


----------



## Joey (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, kind of. Only around people who know what furry is and what it _isn't_. And never, _ever_ when meeting new people.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 27, 2012)

I dunno you tell me..
http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/825/img20121025111302.jpg


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 27, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I dunno you tell me..
> http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/825/img20121025111302.jpg


Where can I get that t-shirt??? :v


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 27, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I dunno you tell me..
> http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/825/img20121025111302.jpg


Looks like your average upstanding joe to me.


----------



## Ames (Nov 27, 2012)

Fuck no.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 27, 2012)

Your a frony


----------



## Berlik (Nov 27, 2012)

I call myself a furry. It seems the easiest way to identify my interest in the community and start conversation. I always know it will be followed by " Oh, yeah? What's that?"


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a fursona
I'm most experienced with anthro art
I like furry porn

but I'm not a furry because i refuse to associate with nut jobs :V


----------



## Conker (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope. My involvement within the fandom is literally this forum, and this forum is just a really fun place to be.


----------



## Ramses (Nov 27, 2012)

Labels were so important to me when I was younger. I practically ran around wearing a t-shirt that had "yes I'm gay!" printed on it in big, bright, screaming letters.

Now, not so much. I am a furry. But I don't go around announcing it. I don't tell people when I first meet them. If they ask, I answer with a yes. 
In other words, I don't broadcast it, but I don't hide it either - that applies to being a furry and being gay.
I don't hide all the furry or gay art, books, or whatever when people come over, just like I don't hide the Xbox games or the many, many cat toys. All of that stuff, and more, is just part of who I am.

But yeah, I am a furry, and proud of it. A sexy, middle-aged furry who's getting fat and gray-maned. Proud of all of that, too.


----------



## Mittens (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm essentially a furry, yeah, but I don't really refer to myself as such. I'm just a guy who enjoys anthro art if anyone asks. Actually calling myself a 'furry' just feels weird, don't know why.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes as in I enjoy the artwork and talk to other furs, and No as in I don't wear suits or accessories or go to conventions or willing to engage in mating rituals with strangers.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I dunno you tell me..
> http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/825/img20121025111302.jpg



...Not quite sure.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2012)

negative, I am a meat popsicle


----------



## Anubite (Nov 28, 2012)

I do consider myself one, do I tell people, no no no. There are a lot of Furries where I live and they all know that I am one for some reason. If people ask, I say no. I really don't like to be labeled or associated if I don't have to. I do like the fandom and I have been treated well here, gone to a con and am working on a partial suit though.


----------



## mapdark (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't because honestly , who needs to know?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 28, 2012)

I like to keep things simple. 

I rather enjoy anthropomorphic animal/human type characters; therefore, I'm a fucking furry. :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm into all the things furries are...but I'm too special for nouns and adjectives. x3


----------



## jorinda (Dec 3, 2012)

If someone asks me: yes. If noone asks: Why tell people things they didn't ask for?


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, for humorous reasons and self-mockery purposes among friends. But I don't have any major issues with using the label itself, as 95% of the time it requires you to explain what the hell it is anyway... gives you the chance to explain how you identify with it


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Yeah, for humorous reasons and self-mockery purposes among friends.


Yeah my non-furry friends will mock me if I start to get too furry around them. Like sarcastically asking "Why do all the shows you like have animal characters?" But we're still good friends even though they know I'm a furry so no big deal.


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 3, 2012)

I wouldn't identify myself as a furry for the same reasons I wouldn't identify myself as spiritual if I had religious beliefs but did not belong to an organized belief system. The context of the word does not accurately express my interests, the same way that holding up my pinky cannot convey what I feel when I hold up my middle finger. You may think it's political correctness, or that context has no material value, but the reality is, context is important as it relates to communication. I want to be understood.

I want people to understand that I don't dress up in a costume because it's the only way I can truly feel like myself, that I don't participate in bizarre fetishes, that I'm not an oversexed slut, and that I don't believe looking like a cute, innocent cartoon character makes me more sexually appealing. Besides that, the word furry is just gay.


----------



## GhostWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

I do label myself a furry, as I admitted that much to an old friend recently. Who turned out to be a Freemason (who knew) and the more we talked it seems Furries and Freemasons have a lot in common. Namely some peoples suspicion on what really goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2012)

All religionists are spiritual, but not all spiritualists are religious. So 'spiritual' would accurately describe those hypothetical interests. 

I understand your point, it's just the example happens to be incorrect.



GhostWolf said:


> I do label myself a furry, as I admitted that  much to an old friend recently. Who turned out to be a Freemason (who  knew) and the more we talked it seems Furries and Freemasons have a lot  in common. Namely some peoples suspicion on what really goes on behind  the scenes.




Please please tell me the freemasons' secret activity is that they go bowling together and wear animal costumes. x3


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 3, 2012)

Them: Hey Toshabi.

Me: Hey person.

Them: Are you a furry?

Me: What's a furry?

Them: OH OH! It's a person who's into anthro art! You know like Fox McCloud and Digimon and stuff like that! It's really cool!

Me: .... you're a furry, aren't you?

Them: ......

Me: Yiff in hell furfag. >:[

Them: /)._.(\





Why would you ever want to let go of opportunities like this by labeling yourself as a furry?


----------



## Namba (Dec 3, 2012)

Berlik said:


> I call myself a furry. It seems the easiest way to identify my interest in the community and start conversation. I always know it will be followed by " Oh, yeah? What's that?"


I had a friend who was all like "dafuq?" when I told him. He seemed genuinely interested, though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Why would you ever want to let go of opportunities like this by labeling yourself as a furry?


Because I'm not an asshole?


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 3, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Because I'm not an asshole?


Being edgy, cynical, and facetious instead of trying to be actually interesting or clever is all the rage these days. Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 3, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> All religionists are spiritual, but not all spiritualists are religious. So 'spiritual' would accurately describe those hypothetical interests.
> 
> I understand your point, it's just the example happens to be incorrect.



I insist that the example is correct. Religion, as a philosophy, does not automatically encompass a belief in anything relating to spirits or souls. It can, but it isn't necessary. As a philosophy, religion is merely the study of the cause of existence by a supernatural entity.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> I insist that the example is correct. Religion, as a philosophy, does not automatically encompass a belief in anything relating to spirits or souls. It can, but it isn't necessary. As a philosophy, religion is merely the study of the cause of existence by a supernatural entity.



...erm it does. Religion is the belief in supernaturals and the divine- as you state-,[ unless you use the word in the instance 'he listened to the radio show religiously every week,'.]
Spirits _are_ defined as the supernatural and divine, typically nonphysical aspects of physical things. 

'spiritual' isn't always a synonym for 'soul'. You may believe in Gods that control our weather  but not believe in souls, for example, but you would still be 'spiritual'.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 3, 2012)

I am pretty sure you got the memo, it had "DONGS! DONGS! DONGS!" on the cover in comic-sans.

p.s. toshabi you are my shainigu star never stop rollin' that katamari


----------



## Namba (Dec 3, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> I am pretty sure you got the memo, it had "DONGS! DONGS! DONGS!" on the cover in comic-sans.



Honestly, I can't quit laughing after I read this post. I'm such an adult :B


----------



## Platty_Baleine (Dec 3, 2012)

Not publicly. Telling people who don't understand what the fandom actually is would be an obnoxious hassle. On actual community sites, I say why the hell not? I don't think you don't have to have an autistic level of obsession with furries to label yourself one (I don't mean offense to anyone with autism here!). Maybe what we need is an alternate label that separates the insane fans from the normal ones; sort of like the difference between a Trekker and a Trekkie. Or would that just complicate things further?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2012)

Platty_Baleine said:


> Not publicly. Telling people who don't understand what the fandom actually is would be an obnoxious hassle. On actual community sites, I say why the hell not? I don't think you don't have to have an autistic level of obsession with furries to label yourself one (I don't mean offense to anyone with autism here!). Maybe what we need is an alternate label that separates the insane fans from the normal ones; sort of like the difference between a Trekker and a Trekkie. Or would that just complicate things further?



I don't know the difference between a trekker and a trekkie...I think developing multiple labels to be exclusive would complicate things plus if you're deliberately creating a label for 'insane' people it becomes ammunition to pointlessly hurl at people. 

Like artists who think that 'fine' and 'illustration' are mutual insults to eachothers' fields.
Fine artist: 'Look at my piece!'
Finer artist: 'Oh, what a nice_ illustration_ :v'
Fine artist: *weeps*


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2012)

Platty_Baleine said:


> Not publicly. Telling people who don't understand what the fandom actually is would be an obnoxious hassle. On actual community sites, I say why the hell not? I don't think you don't have to have an autistic level of obsession with furries to label yourself one (I don't mean offense to anyone with autism here!). Maybe what we need is an alternate label that separates the insane fans from the normal ones; sort of like the difference between a Trekker and a Trekkie. Or would that just complicate things further?



The definition of 'furry' is pretty damn nebulous in the first place.

Where are you going to create that bifurcation?

hah... biFURcation :roll:


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2012)

Ricky said:


> The definition of 'furry' is pretty damn nebulous in the first place.
> 
> Where are you going to create that bifurcation?
> 
> hah... biFURcation :roll:



The bifurcation is made at the point people start deliberately using words with 'fur' in them.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> The bifurcation is made at the point people start deliberately using words with 'fur' in them.



I like this idea :lol:


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 3, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> ...erm it does. Religion is the belief in supernaturals and the divine- as you state-,[ unless you use the word in the instance 'he listened to the radio show religiously every week,'.]
> Spirits _are_ defined as the supernatural and divine, typically nonphysical aspects of physical things.
> 
> 'spiritual' isn't always a synonym for 'soul'. You may believe in Gods that control our weather  but not believe in souls, for example, but you would still be 'spiritual'.



Not everything that is supernatural is a spirit. If energy is not thought to be able to spring into existence out of nothing according to the laws of nature (it is possible, but just as an example...), but you believe that was the cause of the universe, that is a religious belief. It's a supernatural explanation for the cause of existence, and that is all that the philosophy of religion necessitates.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> Not everything that is supernatural is a spirit. If energy is not thought to be able to spring into existence out of nothing according to the laws of nature (it is possible, but just as an example...), but you believe that was the cause of the universe, that is a religious belief. It's a supernatural explanation for the cause of existence, and that is all that the philosophy of religion necessitates.




You see, the problem is, that the adjective 'spiritual' is defined as 'of or relating to religious beliefs'...just saying. 

This is because 'to be of or like spirits' doesn't equate to '_has_ to be about ghosts or souls'. 

Anyway, this is rather irrelevant so we should continue this discussion privately if we _have _to.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Because I'm not an asshole?




Would you consider yourself an asshole for slamming the door on the face of a door-to-door Jehovah's witness? How about blocking a sexbot on AIM that's trying to get you to have *gasp* straight sex with them? Would you consider yourself an asshole for telling off a person who is trying to get you to sign a bullshit proposition petition even when you declined them?



So then, I ask you, why am I an asshole for telling off a furry who is trying to force his lifestyle hobby on me?


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 4, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> So then, I ask you, why am I an asshole for telling off a furry who is trying to force his lifestyle hobby on me?


Hey man, your strawman wasn't all like "Let's _*fuck yiff, *_*baby"*, it just tried telling you about its interest in animalhead people! With a bit more courage and a bit less shame, you could have entered a fantastical discussion concerning :::: which artist draws the best animal heads :::: which species of wolf has the most ~*beautiful fur*~ and why! :::: what is your favourite animal penis shape :::: if you were an animalhead, what would you do?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Hey man, your strawman wasn't all like "Let's _*fuck yiff, *_*baby"*, it just tried telling you about its interest in animalhead people! With a bit more courage and a bit less shame, you could have entered a fantastical discussion concerning :::: which artist draws the best animal heads :::: which species of wolf has the most ~*beautiful fur*~ and why! :::: what is your favourite animal penis shape :::: if you were an animalhead, what would you do?



I should've noted that he had a bad dragon strapped to him.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 4, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I should've noted that he had a bad dragon strapped to him.


Bringing props (or "conversation pieces", as I like to call them) are a great way to break the ice ("what a wonderful animal penis you have there") or the perfect excuse to transition a conversation to a topic you feel more comfortable with ("oh, sorry, I just got distracted by this animal penis of mine, it really is beautiful, isn't it?")


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 4, 2012)

>Furry forum
>Not a Furry

Wat.

I like the artwork, and picturing myself as something else, i find everything way more interesting with non-human characters. I would call myself a furry although i would never fursuit or anything like that and aside from going on furry forums and looking at furry art i dont do anything else at all.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Dec 4, 2012)

I class myself as a furry for means of hobbieing etc and on here of course ^_^ 
I have friends who are into anime and manga and they don't make them selves out to me manga nutters XD
Chavd on the other hand fack that shizz


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> >Furry forum
> >Not a Furry
> 
> Wat.



You don't have to be a furry to participate on a furry forum. Besides, don't people make their own standards for what's considered 'being a furry' or what not? After all, I saw a shitload of threads titled "What qualifies you as being a furry" on these forums, so I don't think even a furry has a clue on what makes them a furry other then that burning in your bosom.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 4, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> You don't have to be a furry to participate on a furry forum.



It's an implied assumption, especially if the person is a frequent poster.

I would assume someone posting on a chess forum would be into chess and people on a toaster forum would like toasting things.

Besides, "guilt by association" ;3



Toshabi said:


> Besides, don't people make their own standards for what's considered 'being a furry' or what not? After all, I saw a shitload of threads titled "What qualifies you as being a furry" on these forums, so I don't think even a furry has a clue on what makes them a furry other then that burning in your bosom.



The definition of words doesn't change based the individual. Come on, that would be total fucking chaos. People would never be able to hold a conversation because nobody would agree on the meaning of the words they use. The reason there are so many threads on "what is furry" is because the definition is quite nebulous but still would be agreed upon by the whole.

I think posting all the time to a furry forum is enough to imply the person is a furry :V


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2012)

Ricky said:


> It's an implied assumption, especially if the person is a frequent poster.
> 
> I would assume someone posting on a chess forum would be into chess and people on a toaster forum would like toasting things.
> 
> ...




Which begs the question; Why the fuck do you guys post so many topics discussing what makes people furry and not furry?



Also, still not furry LA LA LA LA LA LA LA!


----------



## jorinda (Dec 5, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Which begs the question; Why the fuck do you guys post so many topics discussing what makes people furry and not furry?


That made me wonder, too. 
There is no clear definition of what a furry is. A lifestlye? Art? Sprituality? Furries keep discussing all the time.

There is no clear definition of what Goth is. Music? Art? Clothes? No one cares. You dress like a goth, listen to goth music, you are Goth.


----------



## Bando (Dec 5, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Which begs the question; Why the fuck do you guys post so many topics discussing what makes people furry and not furry?


 It's the Den, where intelligence goes to die. You can thank our newfags for this weekly thread.



Toshabi said:


> Also, still not furry LA LA LA LA LA LA LA!


ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US

Just joking, I'm not a furgfag either. ;3c


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone who has written more than three sentences in a post ITT thus far needs to rethink their priorities.

It really is not that complicated of a question :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm still not sure...:V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, I do.


----------



## Greycoat (Dec 6, 2012)

Short story: Yes.

Long story: Yes, but...
I could draw an XYZ graph and try to calculate where exactly I fit on this graph and then try to come up with a general idea of what is defined as close enough to be labeled as FURRY, and I guess I could talk about how limiting being labeled anything is, but if it saves time and gets the general idea across, than yes.


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

HOLY SHIT. The girl I'm going out with at present is a furry. ; Not sure if this is good or bad.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 6, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> HOLY SHIT. The girl I'm going out with at present is a furry. ; Not sure if this is good or bad.


I dunno, I'd be more concerned for your girlfriend; seems like she's dating a furry.


----------



## Magick (Dec 6, 2012)

Yup


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> HOLY SHIT. The girl I'm going out with at present is a furry. ; Not sure if this is good or bad.


I'm pretty sure the only reason my bf and have have been together so long is cuz we are both furs.  Having that common ground really helps in a relationship.  I've known a few furs that have dated non furs and it never lasts more than a couple months.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2012)

All the caveats here amuse me.

Most of the responses were "yes I'm a furry, BUT... I'm not *that* kind of furry" >.>

You people care too much what others think :lol:



d.batty said:


> I'm pretty sure the only reason my bf and have  have been together so long is cuz we are both furs.  Having that common  ground really helps in a relationship.  I've known a few furs that have  dated non furs and it never lasts more than a couple months.



On a scale from 1-10 Casey is like... a 1 on the furry scale. I'm like... an 8?

We still get along great though, and I relate to him better than most furries I meet.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2012)

I hear ya, I didn't say all, just a few examples


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I hear ya, I didn't say all, just a few examples



I'm also in a different boat. I don't play video games and I don't care about the newest model of cell phone and what features it has (my work pays for mine, anyway) so there's usually no common ground to have a conversation. That's all the furs I meet ever want to talk about.

I don't want to date someone with all the same interests as me, anyway. I've done that, and it was like hanging out with the guys and not a boyfriend.

...if that makes sense :roll:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2012)

It does 

Ive had a couple boyfriends that had nothing in common with me an it was interesting for a while, but then it just kinda stopped on both parts and we went on our jolly ways.  As you said, different boats


----------

